# Is she a Spanish?



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2010)

I bought her as a Spanish Meat Goat. 
...She looks like one via google pictures but other than that I cant find too much on the breed.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks quite spanish to me. :thumb:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is she crazy? Thats one way to tell lol.....No she looks very spanish to me, She will end up being one good mama


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2010)

She delivered twin does this past season and was a good momma (her first kdding)


----------

